# moving to the Azores



## villabeyonda

I am a Californian moving to the Azores in the spring. Can anyone advise me on the best way and with whom to ship furniture (sofa, bed, chairs, tables, art, antiques, crystal chandelier, etc.)? I've heard some horror stories about some shipping experiences. Any advise or information? Thanking you in advance.

Richard Souza


----------



## thepilotswife

Hi,

As a fellow Californian, I thought I would say hello to you! Which part are you from? I'm originally from the Monterrey Bay area, but my family calls SoCal home now. 

I'm sorry that I can't actually answer your questions- the company that my husband works for packaged up and delivered our stuff and we actually moved here from Japan, not the US. I've no idea the actual cost or what shipping companies are good and which to avoid. Good luck and hopefully, someone can answer your question.


----------



## villabeyonda

*fellow Californian*

Thanks for answering Erin,

I lived in the Monterey Area for about thirty years and know it well. I was on eight acres in Prunedale from 1970 until 2003 when I relocated to care for elderly parents back in the area I was born and grew up in--north of Sacramento.

Sorry you didn't have any "moving" tips, but I there is something else I'm trying to do i.e. landscape the little stone house I'm remodeling. I'm on Faial in a small village about 5 inutes from Horta. Anyway, I want to find some specific plants--not a large variety, but there are three I'm looking for: white climbing roses, white bougainvilla, and the common climbing plant that covers many of the walls there. The most difficult one is the rose. Question? Do they have ordinary nurseries on any of the islands? Or do you just ask a neighbor if you might have a "cutting"? I'm told on Faial people just usually stick something in the ground and it grows!

Any comments you have would be greatly appreciated.

Regards, Richard Souza

P.S. A friend of mine moved to Faial some years ago and she packed her own container and had it shipped from the East Coast--nothing was crated, but tied down and inter-tied extensively--everything arrived fine.



thepilotswife said:


> Hi,
> 
> As a fellow Californian, I thought I would say hello to you! Which part are you from? I'm originally from the Monterrey Bay area, but my family calls SoCal home now.
> 
> I'm sorry that I can't actually answer your questions- the company that my husband works for packaged up and delivered our stuff and we actually moved here from Japan, not the US. I've no idea the actual cost or what shipping companies are good and which to avoid. Good luck and hopefully, someone can answer your question.


----------

